# Michigan mini herf - Cigar Factory Warehouse in Troy



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I plan on meeting another BOTL at the Cigar Factory Warehouse in Troy. We will be meeting up on Thursday, November 29, 2007. We should be there around 5:30pm until 7:00pm. I can probably get there earlier myself.

If you are in the area stop on by.

Cigar Factory Warehouse
1134 E. Big Beaver Rd.
Troy, MI

http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/directions.html


----------



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

Is this Herf open to anyone? I have stopped there a few times, their humidor seems to be getting bigger everytime I go.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Damon said:


> Is this Herf open to anyone? I have stopped there a few times, their humidor seems to be getting bigger everytime I go.


Yes, I'm hoping to meet a few members from this board.


----------



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good - I am going to try to make it up there tomorrow.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

If i'm not working late, i'll be there, hopefully Booker shows up too, and i'll try to get ahold of James to join me also. If i show, i'll be wearing a blue polo and black leather jacket.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> If i'm not working late, i'll be there, hopefully Booker shows up too, and i'll try to get ahold of James to join me also. If i show, i'll be wearing a blue polo and black leather jacket.


Sounds great. I'm not sure what I'll be wearing, but just ask them which one is the Canadian cop(you have to be known as something) and they will point you in my direction.


----------

